# Need 2.1 speakers within 4k



## ArjunKiller (Jan 22, 2012)

I need the best 2.1 speakers within the budget of 4000 Rupees. I live in Bhubaneswar. Online shopping is also an option. Thanks.


----------



## god (Jan 22, 2012)

check from altec lansing they will sound  amazing  if you throw 4k ...

I will suggest you to buy from local shops & listen them before final deczn
but in case it is not available in local you can get it from flipkart & letsbuy both 
@ pay on delivery.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 22, 2012)

Edifer C2. 
or
Logitech Z323.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 22, 2012)

Edifer C2.. Stay away from AL VS4621/octane 7


----------



## doom2010 (Jan 26, 2012)

But where is Edifier C2 under 4000?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jan 26, 2012)

Yea, its costlier.


----------



## doom2010 (Jan 26, 2012)

I means is there any place where i buy Edifier C2 in under 4000?
What is the least price?
I checked the ebay its 4.8k...


And about the Logitech Z323 how's the SQ in contrast to AL VS2621?
Can u give me some info about F&D FD600 model?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jan 26, 2012)

I checked at Infibeam, the Edifiier C2 is 3605/- there but out of stock.


----------



## pratzgh1 (Jan 26, 2012)

C2 - anyday!! Way better than AL VS2621.


----------



## doom2010 (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh...Out of stock...
Even I did't find it at Infibeam.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Jan 27, 2012)

Pick one from these two multimedia speakers also u can save a lot of money . I know u don't want any compromise in product that's why Ur  budget is 4k but check their Specifications then u know what i am talking about.
Flipkart.com: Zebronics Zeb - SW2800RUCF: Speaker

Flipkart.com: Zebronics ZEB-SW3200RUCF: Speaker

think about them .


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 27, 2012)

^^No bad choice..


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jan 27, 2012)

I honestly don't like Zebronics.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 28, 2012)

Check for Edifier C2 locally...


----------



## doom2010 (Jan 28, 2012)

Can u guys tell me some vendors name in Kolkata?


----------

